# From the Grand Rapids Bottle Show, 2015:



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

I got some great stuff there. My favorite has got to be the orangey light amber blob you see at the far right.
I'll do posts on almost each bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Although not the rarest, it is from my favorite bottling co. to collect: "MUSKEGON BR'G CO. / PURE AND WITHOUT / REGISTERED / DRUGS OR POISONS / MUSKEGON / MICH." on front, which I highlighted for better visibility, and on back, too, I highlighted, "THIS BOTTLE / NOT TO / BE SOLD" The base says, "S. B. G. Co. / 3"The porcelain stopper reads a similar way as the front. It's still functional. and the bottle is nearly mint! That it's made by Streator puts it at 1905 or before.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

"A. LUDERS & CO. / MUSKEGON / MICH"-- labeled as a rare Hutch on Hutchbook-- see photo of it here-- but I disagree. 
It's made by Illinois Glass Company circa late 1870s-1880s and is one I never thought I'd own. The bottle has what I believe you call a "pot stone" in it and a small amber swirl.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

"S. C. ChUMARD. / MUSKEGON, / MICH." with the John Matthew's Gravitating Stopper info. on the base of this awesome Gravitating Stopper bottle I got, lots of bubbles, too!!! Chumard began operations in 1867, but by the 1880s, Chumard switched mainly to the more common Cider bottles we know here, so this should be 1870s as my best guess.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

"L.W.H." bottle-- help on it? It's hand-tooled and 8-faced.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Some Bromos--  two non-highlighted ones are still soaking. The big one has a huge bubble in it. I got three all together.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

The man who sold me this one claimed it was a "Baby killer:" "CURTIS & PERKINS / PROPRIETORS / MRS. WINSLOW'S / SOOTHING SYRUP" hand-tooled bottle. No. "37" on base. Patina all over exterior.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

I got a nice "APPLETON' JOURNAL" book from 1870. For "Literature, SCIENCE, AND ART" I love antique books.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

I got a "No. 135" insulator with amber swirl and bubbles and what looks like snow inside of it from mixed-in materials.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Mom wanted these two things out of everything there. :/


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Her inkwell has some nice features, though--like patina. The stopper still has the rubber.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Philip's Milk f Magnesia, still soaking. It had a lot of white, hardened powder in it still. It's hand-tooled with a date of 1906 on it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Gravitating Stopper, supposed "hutch" *cough-not-in-cough-my-opinion-cough,* (notice that it shows signs of having had a bail, too) and blob.  http://hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=A.+Luders+%26+Co.+&Manufacturer=&City=Muskegon&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=MI&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh!!!! I forgot to take a photo, but I got a circa 1912 crown-cap (Cork-lined, new-looking) for Muskegon Brewing Co.!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Mar 1, 2015)

Really nice amber blob!! The other finds are great too.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 1, 2015)

Your Luders some might call a Squat or Pony bottle I think they call them. Looks 1870's. Congrats on all the nice pick ups. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you both.  It was wonderful.The amber blob is really nice.The Luders, Leon, I agree. Now to fix the Hutchbook one.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 1, 2015)

The Hutchbook one might of had a slightly different shape then yours. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2015)

Great embossing on the amber.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2015)

Great local stuff. Glad you had a good time. Thanx for sharing pics.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 2, 2015)

Leon, it looks like mine might be slightly taller, but we'd need to see the bottle pictured there. Otherwise, it's identical in make. Sandchip, it really stood out when I first spotted it, then to see it is from my town, then I got it and highlighted it to make it a gem. Iggyworf, thank you.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice stuff!  I love the embossing on the amber blob, and the gravitating stopper has always been a favorite shape of mine.  Here in RI it's hard to find one under $150.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 2, 2015)

RIBottleGuy, thank you. 
This one is priceless to me because it's local. They had others! But one was like $150 in amber.... Not in my price-range. XD.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, Those are some nice bottles you picked up. I'd be very happy with those if I gotten them myself. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 16, 2015)

gotta love pre-1890 sodas! the examples from Minnesota are super tough to get ahold of, but I also have a pony blob and a grav. two of my best! Did you see the Labeled quart hutches from Ishpeming on Ebay earlier this week?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 16, 2015)

Leon, you picked up some great finds lately. Antler Man, I'm not sure to whom that is addressed... But speaking of soda.... *Pours everyone a glass of Creme Soda.* Minnesota just seems like one of those places that would be a heck of a time getting pre-1890s bottles.  If you are talking to me, then I must say that I  search only for Muskegon stuff anymore. I have literally no more room. I'm well out of room now. Lol... I hate to overflow out of my bedroom.  Care to post your locals and best pieces on for us all to view?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2015)

antlerman23 said:
			
		

> gotta love pre-1890 sodas! the examples from Minnesota are super tough to get ahold of, but I also have a pony blob and a grav. two of my best! Did you see the Labeled quart hutches from Ishpeming on Ebay earlier this week?



 I seen those & got one. LEON.


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 16, 2015)

good for you Leon! I was gonna bid, but I decided id save my money for the show this weekend.Robert, I don't have any pictures on this computer of my bottles. ill try to get some pictures up soon though. the blob is cool, it has a backwards "S" in the town name! Also I have a couple bottles for you I believe


----------

